# LR2/Mogrify...



## Winston (Jul 26, 2009)

When I insert the {tab} text annotation token it results in a question mark.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you have anything filled in for that metadata for the particular image? Initial thought would be that data's missing.


----------



## Winston (Jul 27, 2009)

Define your text:
{copyright}{tab}{fileNameNoExtension}

gets me this:
© 2''9 Winston Mitchell?A7''-''7646


----------



## Winston (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 31, 2009)

Winston, I haven't really used Mogrify yet but I'm sure Victoria or Tim will be around to answer your call before long!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 31, 2009)

I tested this Winston and get the same results as you do. the {return} seems to work so I am leaning toward a bug. Can you substitute a fixed number of spaces instead of using the tab?


----------



## Winston (Jul 31, 2009)

Of course; but it isn't right.

Victoria drove by and said some data might be missing. Any idea what she's talking about?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed, 

I would recommend dropping Tim a note at http://www.timothyarmes.com/contact.php and letting him know. Personally, I would never use a tab and am not sure why it would be included. But, if it works for you, (in this case doesn't  great. 

As far as missing data, I am not sure what Victoria meant. She might have thought the ? was generated from one of the other fields being empty. Just a guess. Good luck.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, flying visit, lots of work.

Yes, Rikk was following my train of though, but it seems to just skip any missing data (i.e. caption if you haven't added a caption to the image etc.)

I've just tried it, and I get the same ? result for the tab. Drop Tim an email - that looks like a bug.


----------



## Winston (Aug 1, 2009)

Message sent.


----------

